# Traveller: Squadron Strike Space Combat Game



## Ad Astra News (Mar 11, 2015)

Ad Astra Games is pleased to announce its upcoming space combat game set  in the universe of the Traveller RPG, Squadron Strike: Traveller. Fully  playable in either 2D or 3D, Squadron Strike: Traveller features a  series of tutorial scenarios to ease new players into the game--and into  full 3D space combat without math!* We'll have more information coming  soon.


*OK, you need to count and you need to add. You've played enough RPGs that this isn't a problem.

http://www.adastragames.com


----------



## darjr (Jul 26, 2015)

This is awesome! Is this a Kickstarter? Minis?


----------



## Ad Astra News (Mar 13, 2016)

The Kickstarter is live (and has been for a while, and is 300% funded!). Sorry, En World won't let this account post links! Go to Kickstarter and search for "Squadron Strike."

Squadron Strike: Traveller is a boardgame that comes with 3D components that let you orient your ship in 3D. There's a line of miniatures available to support it, and the Kickstarter reached the stretch goal to expand the line to include Aslan ships, along with Imperial and Zhodani ships to round out the rosters. There's even a 1/900 scale Gazelle-class Close Escort with gig for folks with collections of earlier RPG-scale ships!


----------

